# The West Wing - more than just good tv



## Tabitha (Sep 27, 2002)

This show actually makes me think a career in politics might be rewarding.  

Coupled with ER, and with CSI fast making it a threesome, this is my favourite television show by about a million miles.  For this I can forgive Martin Sheen his god-awful Irish Tourism Board adverts.

So, does anyone else out there watch it?  Does anyone else agree that it is quite unsettling to try and imagine George W Bush in those kinds of scenarios, having to make vitally important decisions on a daily basis.  

During the American elections of 2000, I read that some poll had been done, asking who voters would prefer, GWB, Al Gore, or President Bartlet himself - needless to say Bartlet ran away with the poll.

I also read, way way back when the show first started, that the original concept was to never actually show us the President, to have the story revolve around the experiences and life of his staffers instead.  Some stunt casting of Mr Sheen (sorry :blush: ) proved so popular that his role was beefed up substantially, to the point where he is easily now the lead.


----------



## Wingless Flyer (Nov 30, 2002)

I love the West Wing! But I ussaully miss it and I rarely get to see it on the early hour repeats, but it's excellent.

I don't quite know why I like it, but I do, it rocks!


----------



## tokyogirl (Dec 6, 2002)

love this show!  so sad to see rob lowe leaving   but still LOVE this show!


----------



## Wingless Flyer (Dec 19, 2002)

Have any of you seen the season 3 finale? Talk about gutting... 

Oh yeah, I am getting season 1 for xmas!


----------



## tokyogirl (Dec 20, 2002)

i've seen it


----------



## Wingless Flyer (Dec 21, 2002)

Shocking weren't it?


----------



## tokyogirl (Jan 12, 2003)

definitely!


----------



## FeedMeTV (Feb 11, 2003)

I've not seen season 3. I don't think. What happens? No don't tell me. Yes tell me. No dont! Oh dear, is it really bad?


----------



## tokyogirl (Apr 21, 2003)

no it's not really bad, it's just some really good episodes.


----------



## FeedMeTV (Apr 23, 2003)

well that's good then.


----------



## Maria8475 (Sep 4, 2004)

I LOVE The West Wing.  I'm still quite new to it though.  One of my friends insisted i watch a couple of eps and i got hooked   I watched the first four series in a matter of weeks!  And am now on series five on E4.

Despite the fact that i watched so much in a short time, it did not even begin to get dull.  I'm so amazed at how they manage to keep their stories and *scripts* original every time!  

And i liked the series 3 ending too, again it was so totally unexpected.  You have quite a treat in store FeedMeTV!


----------



## FeedMeTV (Sep 5, 2004)

Well, I've seen them now and they were indeed good! Can't wait for the new series to arrive on channel 4. Anybody know when it'll be here?


----------



## Maria8475 (Sep 5, 2004)

Sorry, as far as I know Channel 4 have no plans to show it yet.  Which is annoying because they always used to show them at the same time as E4


----------



## FeedMeTV (Sep 6, 2004)

Grrr, that's very unfair and they always advertise E4 programs on channel 4. It's like dangling a sweet in fron of a baby and snatching it way :evil:


----------



## Maria8475 (Sep 6, 2004)

arrrgh i can imagine! 

In the meantime though -

What's been your fave episode/series/character etc so far?


----------



## FeedMeTV (Sep 7, 2004)

I love Josh and Sam (not that that has anything to do with Rob Lowe of course :blush but it's so hard to choose a favourite episode!

What about you?

--

Toby: "I'm not coming in the car?" 
President Bartlet: "No. And you know why? Cause you made fun of the guacamole." 
Toby "I didn't." 
P.B: "I could tell you were thinking it."


----------



## Maria8475 (Sep 7, 2004)

Yeah i love Sam too (again nothing to do with RL! ).  

Series 4 spoiler


Spoiler



I liked Will whilst he was running the California 47th election and after he just moved to the White House and had to deal with peoples reactions to him and the interns!  But now he's just become the guy who replaced Sam 



I like Toby's dead pan humour and Josh and Donna together are so cute.  Charlie's so laid back yet not at the same time - i like that about him.  Plus him obsessing over Zoe was funny  CJ's great.  So is the President himself.  Every American president should be more like him 

My favourite series is probably the first one, though i like all the rest too.  Series 1 just had so much happening and we were getting to know the characters and their interpersonal dynamics.  Plus it has some great moments.

From the *Pilot*
SAM: I really gotta go.
LAURIE: â€˜Cause POTUS was in a bicycle accident?
SAM: Yup.
LAURIE: Tell your friend, POTUS, heâ€™s got a 
funny name. And he should learn how to ride a bicycle.
SAM: I would, but heâ€™s not my friend, heâ€™s my boss; and itâ€™s not his name, itâ€™s his title.
LAURIE: POTUS?
SAM: President of the United States. Iâ€™ll call you.   

Secret Service Agent: Itâ€™s a nice morning, Mr. McGarry.
LEO:  Weâ€™ll take care of that in a hurry. Wonâ€™t we, Mike?
SSA:  Yes, sir.

*Post Hoc, Ergo Propter Hoc*
SAM: Last week, I was out for a late drink, and I met this woman named Laurie, and Laurie and I hit it off, and we spent the evening together back at her place, and the next day I discovered she was a call girl.
JOSH: Sam?
SAM: Yeah?
JOSH: Do you want to maybe close the door?
SAM: Yeah!  
JOSH: You slept with a call girl?
SAM: Well no, I... well, yes. Yes I did.
JOSH: Did she know who you are?
SAM: No, I didnâ€™t reveal my secret identity, Josh.
JOSH: Iâ€™m asking some questions here.
SAM: Yes. She knows I work for the President.
JOSH: You donâ€™t think that she...
SAM: No.
JOSH: Let me finish...
SAM: No, Iâ€™m saying no, she wouldnâ€™t say anything.
JOSH: How do you know?
SAM: I know.
JOSH: How do you know?
SAM: I know.
JOSH: You want to call her again, donâ€™t you?
SAM: Look, I really like her, and sheâ€™s not what you think.
JOSH: The only thing I know about her is sheâ€™s a call girl. Is she a call girl?
SAM: Yes.
JOSH: Then so far sheâ€™s exactly what I think.
SAM: I just think I left abruptly. I think it was rude.
JOSH: Oh, youâ€™re gonna try and reform her, arenâ€™t you?
SAM: No.
JOSH: You are.
SAM: I just didnâ€™t say a proper goodbye that, you know, shows a little respect.
JOSH: Sam...
SAM: You know what, youâ€™d like her if you met her, Josh.
JOSH: You got to promise me this is never gonna happen, Sam.

SAM: Now, Iâ€™m just stretching my legs.
TOBY: Good.
SAM: Can I talk to you a second?
TOBY: Yeah.
SAM: Iâ€™ll shut the door.
TOBY: Okay.
SAM: About a week ago, I accidentally slept with a 
prostitute.
TOBY: Really?
SAM: Yes.
TOBY: You accidentally slept with a prostitute?
SAM: Call girl.
TOBY: Accidentally?
SAM: Yes.
TOBY: I donâ€™t understand. Did you trip over something?
SAM: I did not know she was a call girl.
TOBY: There wasnâ€™t a red flag when she charged you money in exchange for sex?

TOBY: This administration doesnâ€™t even need an opposition party, do you know that, we do fine by ourselves.

LOL - i loved that ep 

*A Proportional Response*
DONNA: Is it possible that thereâ€™s a situation involving Sam, a woman, and C.J. being denied information about something? 
JOSH: Ok. Hereâ€™s what Iâ€™m gonna do. 
DONNA: Hide in your office? 
JOSH: No. Iâ€™m not gonna hide in my office. Iâ€™m gonna go into my office and devise a strategy. That is what I do. Iâ€™m a professional. Iâ€™m not a little boy. 
DONNA: Hmm. Thatâ€™s the spirit. 
JOSH: But if she calls, Iâ€™m at the dentist. Iâ€™ll be back in an hour. 
DONNA: Got it. 

Also RE: CJ
TOBY: How the hell did I get into trouble?
JOSH: Today, all you had to do was get out of bed.

JOSH: Why arenâ€™t you in college?
CHARLIE: Well, uh...
JOSH: These transcripts. Your grades are better than mine.
CHARLIE: Mr. Lyman.
JOSH: Well, no, not really, but theyâ€™re close.


JOSH: Charlie, Iâ€™ve got some questions here for you from the Councilâ€™s office, as well as the Department of the Treasury and the Office of Internal Security. These questions are all routine, thereâ€™s no cause for concern. Ready?
CHARLIE: Mr. Lyman--
JOSH: â€˜Have you ever tried to overthrow the government?â€™
CHARLIE: Is it because the messenger job is not available anymore? Because maybe if I came back at a different time.
JOSH: Charlie, this jobâ€™s actually better than the messenger job. It pays more, you donâ€™t have to ride around town on a bicycle and instead of being a messenger, you get to be personal aide to the President.
CHARLIE: I see. So, maybe if I come--

Sam knocks on the door and walks in.

JOSH: Hey, Sam. This is Sam Seaborn, heâ€™s deputy communications director. This is Charlie Young. Heâ€™s here for Tedâ€™s job.
SAM: Itâ€™s nice to meet you, donâ€™t get up.
CHARLIE: Um, I was here for the messenger job.
SAM: Debbieâ€™s got an eye for personnel.
CHARLIE: Iâ€™ve got a driverâ€™s license and my own bike so...
JOSH: I gotta ask you some more questions...
SAM: Have you ever tried to overthrow the government?
 LOL - i liked how lost Charlie seemed during that 

*Mr Willis of Ohio*
CJ: Sam, I read my briefing book last night on the commerce bill regarding the census and there are certain parts of it I donâ€™t understand.
SAM: I can help you out. Which parts?
CJ: Well... all of it.
SAM: All of it?
CJ: Yes.
SAM: You donâ€™t understand the census?
CJ: I donâ€™t understand certain nuances.
SAM: Like what?
CJ: Like, the census.


Well those are only a few examples, i could probably do this all day


----------



## FeedMeTV (Sep 8, 2004)

We should _soo_ turn this into a West Wing quotes thread  


President Bartlet : Congratulations. So, who is da man on this one? 
Toby : I think this time we're collectively da man, sir. 

--

Toby : Have you fallen on your head? Have you fallen down and hit your head on something hard?

--

Josh : All I'm saying is, if you were in an accident, I wouldn't stop to get a beer. 
Donna : If you were in an accident, I wouldn't stop for red lights. 
(awww)

--

Leo : There are two things in the world you never want people to see how you make them - laws and sausages. 

Argh, I miss the WW. How's series 5 going?


----------



## tokyogirl (Sep 8, 2004)

*waiting for the new season to start here*

sam: About a week ago I accidentally slept with a prostitute. 
Toby: Really? 
Sam: Yes. 
Toby: You accidentally slept with a prostitute.
Sam: Call girl. 
Toby: Accidentally. 
Sam: Yes. 
Toby: I don't understand, did you trip over something?

that one was on a few weeks ago 

Bartlet: We should organize a staff field trip to Shenandoah! I could even act as a guide! What do you think? 
Josh: Good a place as any to dump your body. 
Bartlet: What was that? 
Josh: Did I say that out loud?

Zoey and Charlie enter Josh's office to talk. Josh enters while they're talking 
Charlie: Zoey, I work in the White House with some of the smartest people in the world. 
Josh goes to sit down on his chair and falls on the floor


----------



## Maria8475 (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FeedMeTV _
> *We should soo turn this into a West Wing quotes thread
> *



Ooooh good idea!

I loved that Josh/Donna moment.  i rewound it like 4 times!

C.J.: Yosh. 
Josh: What the hell happened? 
C.J.: I had woot canaow. 
Josh: What happened to your cheeks? 
C.J.: I had woot canow. 
Josh: Why are you talking like that? 
C.J.: I HAD WOOT CANOW! (winces in pain and holds the side of hercheek) 
Josh: Yeah, I heard you the first time. I was just amusing myself. 
C.J.: I can suwggess some ofwer things you can do wiff yowrseff. 
Josh: Are you in pain? 
C.J.: I HAD WOOT CANOW! 
Josh: You're going to have to stop saying that because you just look and sound so ridiculous. 

----

JOSH: Where are you going?
POTUS: To a place called Rare Books, you know what they sell?
JOSH: Fishing tackle?
POTUS: Funny boy.


----------



## wikiberry (Oct 6, 2004)

*Josh* : Victory is mine, victory is mine, great day in the morning  people, victory is mine. Donna, bring me the finest muffins and bagels in the land. 
*Donna* : This is going to be an unbearable day.


*sigh...* ^^


----------



## Maria8475 (Oct 6, 2004)

How did I know you'd find this forum 

You still have to find that Mallory/Sam quote for me.

Bartlet: Why are you smiling?
Toby: Happiness is my default position.

Ainsley:"Sam, do you think there's any chance that you could be rude to me tomorrow? Tomorrow is Saturday; I will be here. You can call me and be rude by phone or you can stop by and do it in person. 'Cause I think if I have to endure another disappointment today from this place that I have worshipped, I am gonna lose it. So if you could wait until tomorrow, I would appreciate it." (awww)


----------



## wikiberry (Oct 6, 2004)

Hmmm... Not sure which one you are talking about... but is this it?

*Sam :* Ms. O'Brian, I understand your feelings, but please believe me, when I tell you that I am a nice guy, having a bad day. I just found out The Times is publishing a pole that says, that a considerable portion of Americans feel that the White House has lost energy and focus. A perception that is not likely to be altered by the video footage of the President riding his bicycle into a tree. As we speak, the Coast Guard are fishing Cubans out of the Atlantic Ocean, while the governor of Florida wants to blockade the port of Miami. A good friend of mine is about to get fired, for going on television and making sense. And it turns out, that I accidentally slept with a prostitute last night. Now, would you please in the name of compassion tell me which one of those kids is my boss's daughter? 
*Mallory :* That would be me.


----------



## Maria8475 (Oct 6, 2004)

YAY!!!! That's the one.  I love that bit 

oh how about:

Josh: Sam's getting his ass kicked on TV by a girl!
Toby: Bring the popcorn.


----------



## wikiberry (Oct 6, 2004)

Ok... this is from one of your favourite eps, 'A Proportional Response', where Charlie first comes in.

*JOSH:* Youâ€™re overreacting.

*C.J.:* Am I?

*JOSH:* Yes.

*C.J.:* As women are prone to do?

*JOSH:* Thatâ€™s not what I mean.

*C.J.:* Thatâ€™s always what you mean. 

*JOSH:* I really think Iâ€™m the best judge of what I mean, you paranoid Berkeley shiksta 
feminista! ... Whoa. That was way too far.

*C.J.:* No, no. Well, Iâ€™ve got a staff meeting to go to and so do you, you elitist, Harvard 
fascist missed-the-Deanâ€™s-list-two-semesters-in-a-row Yankee jackass!

*JOSH:* Feel better getting that off your chest there, C.J.?

*C.J.:* Iâ€™m a whole new woman.


----------



## Maria8475 (Oct 6, 2004)

yeah there were some great quotes early on.

C.J.: Is there anything I can say, other than the president rode his bicycle into a tree? 
LEO: He hopes never to do it again. 
C.J.: Seriously. Theyâ€™re laughing pretty hard.   
LEO: He rode his bicycle into a tree.
C.J.: What do you want me to -- 
LEO: The President, while riding a bicycle on his vacation in Jackson Hole, came to a sudden arboreal stop -- What do you want from me? 
------
LEO: Margaret. Please call the editor of the New York Times crossword and tell him that â€˜Khaddafiâ€™ is spelled with an h, and two dâ€™s, and isnâ€™t a seven letter word for anything.   
MARGARET: Is this for real? Or is this just funny? 
LEO: Apparently, itâ€™s neither. 

Later
LEO: (on the phone) Seventeen across. Yes. Seventeen across is wrong. Youâ€™re spelling his name wrong. Whatâ€™s my name? My name doesnâ€™t matter. Iâ€™m just an ordinary citizen who relies on the Times crossword for stimulation. And Iâ€™m telling you that Iâ€™ve met with the man twice, and Iâ€™ve recommended a preemptive Exocet Missile attack against his airforce. So, I think I know how to--   
C.J.: Leo! 
LEO: They hang up on me. Every time.   
C.J.: Thatâ€™s almost hard to believe. 

-------
oooh i also found more of the Sam and Mallory bit 
MALLORY: Hi. 
SAM: How ya doinâ€™?   
MALLORY: Iâ€™m sorry to be rude, but are you a moron?   
SAM: In this particular area, yes. 
MALLORY: The 18th president was Ulysses S. Grant, and the Roosevelt Room was named for Theodore. 
SAM: Really? 
MALLORY: Thereâ€™s like a six-foot painting on the wall of Teddy Roosevelt.   
SAM: I shouldâ€™ve put two and two together.   
MALLORY: Yes. 
SAM: Look, the thing is, while there are really a great many things I can speak with authority, Iâ€™m not good at talking about the White House.   
MALLORY: Youâ€™re the White House Deputy Communications Director and youâ€™re not good at talking about the White House?   
SAM: Ironic, isnâ€™t it?   
MALLORY: I donâ€™t believe this--


----------



## wikiberry (Oct 6, 2004)

Leo: You have an interesting conversational style, you know that? 
Ainsley: It's a nervous condition.
Leo: I used to have a nervous condition.
Ainsley: How did yours manifest itself?
Leo: I drank a lot of Scotch.
Ainsley: I get sick when I drink too much.
Leo: I get drunk when I drink too much.


----------



## FeedMeTV (Oct 7, 2004)

Mrs. Landingham : In my day we knew how to protect ourselves. 
Leo: Well, in your day you could fight off the Indians with a Daniel Boone musket, couldn't you? 
Mrs. Landingham : Ah, sarcasm - the grumpy man's wit. 
Leo: Go sharpen a pencil, would you? 

--

Charlie: Zoe and I are going out, Leo 
Leo You're taking protection, right? 
Charlie: Leo, that's kind of personal. 
Leo: I meant Secret Service but thanks for the image. 
Zoe: Good night, Leo 

--

Toby: You think the United States is under attack from 1200 Cubans in rowboats? 
Sam: I'm not saying I don't like our chances. 
Toby: It's mind-boggling to me we ever won an election.


----------



## Maria8475 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FeedMeTV _
> *
> Toby: It's mind-boggling to me we ever won an election. *



I LOVED THAT! Toby is sooo funny 

Leo : "With everything that's going on, I don't think we need to be marriage counsellors too." 
Toby : "Well, yeah, because you and I would be so good at it." 

------

Doug : "It's a simple equation. Bartlet rules America; America rocks; therefore Bartlet rocks." 
Sam : "'America rocks'?" 
Toby : "'Bartlet rocks'?" 
Doug : "Yes." 
Josh : "He really... doesn't... that much." 

----

CJ : "I want you to get with one of your friends in the press room from a conservative paper." 
Ainsley : "You really think we have a secret handshake, don't you?" 
CJ : "Do you?" 
Ainsley : "Yes." 

------
Bartlet : "Josh!" 
Josh : "Yes sir." 
Bartlet : "A ballerina?" 
Josh : "Yeah, I... I didn't know... what it was at the time... I... I liked the word." 
Bartlet : "We'll go with that for now."


----------



## wikiberry (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maria8475 _
> *Bartlet : "Josh!"
> Josh : "Yes sir."
> Bartlet : "A ballerina?"
> ...



When I first watched that bit, it made me laugh for ages! Ah, the imagery!!!

----------

C.J.: The more photo-friendly of the two turkeys gets a Presidential pardon and a full life at a children's petting zoo; the other one gets eaten. 
Bartlet : If the Oscars were like that, I'd watch.


----------



## FeedMeTV (Oct 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wikiberry _
> *C.J.: The more photo-friendly of the two turkeys gets a Presidential pardon and a full life at a children's petting zoo; the other one gets eaten.
> Bartlet : If the Oscars were like that, I'd watch. *



Haha I love that one!!


----------



## Maria8475 (Oct 12, 2004)

Toby: "The fate of the world just hung on a Bingo Bob brainstorm... we need a better plan." 

From The Warfare of Genghis Khan (which i just watched and loved )


----------



## tokyogirl (Oct 14, 2004)

one more from sam and mallory...
Sam: It's my day of jubilee.
Mallory: I despise you and everything you stand for.
Sam: All right, my day was a little bit better a few seconds ago but that's all right.

Six Meetings Before Lunch

~~~


Mandy Hampton : Mr. President, if you could also see your way clear to not answering that question like an economics professor with a big old stick up his butt, that would be good too. 
Bartlet : I am an economics professor with a big old stick up my butt, but I'll do my best for you, there, Mandy.

~~~

Bartlet : I could jump you right now. 
Abbey Bartlet : I could kill you right now. 
Bartlet : My idea is more fun.

[the President neglected a formality transferring executive power before going into surgery] 
Margaret : Can I just say something for the future? *I* can sign the president's name. I've got his signature down pretty good. 
Leo: You can sign the president's name? 
Margaret : Yeah. 
Leo: On a document removing him from power and giving it to someone else? 
Margaret : Yeah. Or do you think the White House Counsel would say that's a bad idea? 
Leo: I think the White House Counsel would say that's a Coup D'Etat. 
Margaret : I'd probably end up doing some time for that. 
Leo: I would think. And what the hell are you doing practicing the president's signature? 
Margaret : It's just for fun. 
Leo: We've got separation of powers, checks and balances, and Margaret, vetoing things and sending them back to the hill.

~~~

Toby : It couldn't have gone far, right? 
Sam: Right. 
Toby: Somewhere in this building is our talent.

~~~

Leo McGarry : He's a klutz, Mrs. Landingham, your president's a geek

~~~

[during the president's physical]

President Bartlet : So, how's my pulse? 
Morris Tolliver : Have you been running up and down the stairs in the past few minutes? 
President Bartlet : No. 
Morris Tolliver : Than it's not that good....

President Bartlet : What is that? 
Morris Tolliver : It's a flu shot. 
President Bartlet : I don't need a flu shot. 
Morris Tolliver : You do need a flu shot. 
President Bartlet : How do I know this isn't the start of a military coup? I want the secret service in here right away. 
Morris Tolliver : In the event of a military coup what makes you think that the secret service is going to be on your side?


----------



## wikiberry (Oct 14, 2004)

I love Margaret with her Coup D'Etat and her muffin calories!!!


----------



## Maria8475 (Oct 17, 2004)

You know a series is well written when you can find this many quotable moments  

CJ: "Smart offense." 
Will: "Error-free ball." 
Josh: "Knock yourselves out, but he's a slam dunk." 
Toby: "Okay, that's one too many sports metaphors."

----
Will: "We're having trouble with the Democrats." 
CJ: "Wow, along with the Republicans. That's kind of everyone." 

-----

Will: "Who is Robert Russell?" 
Josh: "He's the Congressman from Western Colorado, and I don't mean the state, I mean the mining company." 
Toby: "Bob Russell is not presidential." 
CJ: "...Is he Bingo Bob?" 

-----
(About Bob Russell )
Will: "The President wants more altitude. I'm having conscience issues." 
Toby: "Well, I'm sure you've had to say things you haven't meant before. You've read friend's poetry, had girlfriends... just hold your nose and hype him." 

-----

Toby: "In a triumph of the middling, a nod to mediocrity, and with gorge rising, it gives me great nausea to announce Robert Russell - Bingo Bob, himself - as your new Vice President." 
Will: "This lapdog of the mining interests is as dull as he is unremarkable..." 
Toby: "...as lackluster as he is soporific. This reversion to the mean..." 
Will: "...this rebuke to the exemplary..." 
Toby: "...gives hope to the millions unfavored by the exceptional... Bob Russell: not the worst, not the best, just what we're stuck with."


----------



## Maria8475 (Oct 22, 2004)

Just re-watched *Game On*, which has got to be high on my list of fave eps   And reminded me of a whole bunch of cool quotes.

C.J: He's not a little bit crazy?
TOBY: Albie Duncan? 
C.J: Yeah? 
TOBY: No... no... no. A little bit. 
C.J: TOBY! 
TOBY: He's gonna be great. You'll see to it.  
C.J: I'm crazy about the roundness of your head. 

TOBY: I need you to back up Albie Duncan.
ANDY: Is he crazy?
TOBY: No, no, no, a little bit. No. Look, he's Albie Duncan. he was in the Eisenhower State Department. He's briliant, he's respected, he's a Republican. If he's crazy then I don't want to be sane.
ANDY: You're not. 
TOBY: Excellent. 

REPORTER: Mr. Bailey, we're all sitting here pretending this is a regular press conference and you're very engaging up there, but your candidate died, so why isn't this all a little preposterous?
WILL: Chuck Webb is a seven-term Congressman who, as chairman of not one but two Commerce subcommittees, has taken money from companies he regulates. He's on the board of the NRA and once challenged another Congressman to a fist fight on the floor, over an amendment to make stalkers submit to background checks before buying AR-15s, AK-57s, Street Sweepers, Mac-10s, Mac-11s. He's joined protests designed to frighten pregnant women. 
REPORTER: What's your point? 
WILL: There are worse things in the world than no longer being alive.

LEO: There's no such thing as too smart. There's nothing you can do that's not gonna make me proud of ya. Eat'em up. Game on.   

ABBEY: "By the way, I feel bad. I don't think I've done enough to help you prepare for this debate." 
BARTLET: "Why are you telling me this now?" 
ABBEY: (she cuts off his tie) "Just 'cause." 
BARTLET: "Oh my god! You're insane! Are you... you're insane! Charlie!! 
ABBEY cackles 
CHARLIE: "Josh, he needs your tie." 
JOSH: "What the hell!?!?"   
(I loved this scene, especially when they're all tripping over each other to try and get the new tie on the President )


----------



## FeedMeTV (Oct 23, 2004)

I loved the tie scene too! That whole episode was really good even though I didn't understand what they were all saying half the time


----------



## Toby Frost (Nov 14, 2018)

I have started watching this (finally!) and am halfway through the first series.

Everyone talks like characters in a 1930s screwball comedy (and rather how I imagined the characters in the novel of _Hill House_ to talk). They don't so much have conversations as shoot lines at each other like battleships exchanging gunfire.  This got so annoying in _Newsroom_ that I gave up on it, but it's somehow less irritating here. It does make the whole thing feel like a comedy, until it switches into outright drama or schmaltz. There is quite a bit of schmaltz, not least in the music, but then it is the president.  Aaron Sorkin seems to have had a similar influence on TV writing to Joss Whedon - like Whedon, not always for the best.

Some of the characterisation is slightly dated: one character who is meant to be kooky and cute just seems like a lunatic, and another's pursuit of a woman feels a bit too much like harassment now. But perhaps these will simmer down as it goes on.

However, it is well-written, the characterisation is good and there's something weirdly reassuring about a White House where everyone still wears pagers and no-one is a sociopath. And I have laughed out loud several times.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Nov 14, 2018)

Toby Frost said:


> However, it is well-written, the characterisation is good and there's something weirdly reassuring about a White House where everyone still wears pagers and no-one is a sociopath. And I have laughed out loud several times.



Just wait. They'll make you cry, too.


----------



## WarriorMouse (Nov 15, 2018)

Loved that show. Watched every episode.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Nov 15, 2018)

WarriorMouse said:


> Loved that show. Watched every episode.



Many, many times. We have the box set and periodically go through them all again. Probably at least once a year.


----------



## HanaBi (Mar 18, 2019)

I used to have TWW boxset marathons years ago. For days & nights on end I would try to allocate time for 3 or 4 episode per day (sometimes more at the weekends). And then when the credits rolled for the final episode of the final season I would quite often roll back to episode 1 of the first season and start over!

I just loved its mix of accessible politics, good story arcs, great acting and a general sense of knowing you're watching a great show!

However, even though I am still a fan the "marathon" days are long gone. In fact I don't think I have indulged in over 3 years now, although I do sometimes dip my toe in from time to time.

One reason for this is for the advent of streaming media over the last 10 years or so. No longer are you constrained with the limited and "safe" output from network TV, but the likes of HBO and Starz, have really opened up the world of great TV entertainment. And as such I barely have the time or inclination to watch old shows such as TWW. Although perhaps one day, I will dig out the DVD boxset and give it a dusting down once more.

What's next?


----------



## Toby Frost (Aug 25, 2019)

I'm nearing the end of Season 2 and it's still very good. I think it takes a while to get the hang of the style, but once you're there, it works well. It still is a little bit schmaltzy for my tastes at times, but the writing is very good and the central cast are all decent. Good stuff.


----------

